
Ask HN: What is a good marketplace to find weekend projects? - nkkollaw
I&#x27;m looking for a site like freelancer.com, peopleperhour.com, to find some weekend project to do.<p>I&#x27;d like to not make 1&#x2F;20th of my normal rate, though. Is there a site for professional, experienced programmers only, where you don&#x27;t have to compete with improvised tech-savvy teenagers from Bangladesh?
======
kjksf
If such a site existed, how would you keep improvised tech-savvy teenagers
from Bangladesh from joining it?

If you manged to keep teenagers from Bangladesh from such a site, why would
anyone go there to overpay for fat, lazy, entitled westerner when they can get
cheap, hungry Bangladeshians instead?

Plenty of people make good money freelancing despite lots of competition from
cheap providers. They do it by being better at freelancing.

How exactly? Search this site (or google) for "freelancer".

You'll find discussions like:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585435](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4585435)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5774303](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5774303)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9289500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9289500)

